# stars8462 Halloween Decorations 2008



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

I use this reaper to block the entrance of my cemetary, to keep ToT'rs out 


















Hard to see it, but the Bucky on the right is holding a shovel, and the one on the left is holding a lantern which is equipped with a flicker light









My scarecrow, which I set up on the oposite side of my driveway









Cant really see it in the picture, but the lanters on either side of my reaper do have flicker candles in them


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! That reaper would keep me out too!:jol:


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was pretty happy with how my yard turned out this year. My only real dissapointment was the ghost you can see in pic2 hanging from the roof. The idea I had was to use a wiper motor and have him fly from that position, up to the fence line using a trigger. Only problem was, I didn't try out my idea until the night before Halloween, and by then it was too late to make adjustments after I realized that my idea was badly flawed. Oh well, live and learn.
I will be using alot more blue floodlights next year - I tried to just get away with 2 this year, and realized that it would have been spookier with more lighting. I'm already thinking of turning the 6ft X 30ft strip of grass alongside my driveway where the scarecrow was located, into a small "funkin" patch for next year - that way I will have a pumpkin patch on one side of the driveway, and my cemetary on the other. I will also be venturing into pneumatics next year - already have an idea in mind.....so hope you all are ready to answer alot of questions for me in the next year.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Scary Godmother said:


> Looks great! That reaper would keep me out too!:jol:


Thanks
I do it to keep people from getting themselves hurt by all the wiring that I have laying on the ground, and hanging down from the trees


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work, the reaper is my favorite.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice...good work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The reaper actually looks kind of friendly - until he SUCKS YOU IN!!!!!

I like the cemetery and fencing.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent job!


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone..

I can't take credit for the reaper - don't know if I can mention the site or not (so I won't), but I did buy him from an online distributor.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics
how did you get the skull out of those lanterns?


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lilly said:


> nice pics
> how did you get the skull out of those lanterns?


Those lanterns actually did not have skulls in them - they came with small white light bulbs. I removed the bulb, cut out the aluminum base that held the bulb, and installed a light fixture with a flicker bulb.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

The idea of having a pumpkin patch on one side of the driveway, and my cemetary on the other is a kinda what I do. Nice pic's by the way!


----------

